# GBB egg sac



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

Mated one of my GBB's on 20/04/10 and she made a bowl type hide on the 13/06/06. I couldn't see in to the bowl so made an educated guess and investigated today and found a sac which I removed, felt guilty taking it from her , as I did last time ha.
The sac was bigger than Id thought it might have been as she wasn't that fat, they are not eggs with legs yet as id hoped for but they are cloudy and I can see the out line of the slings coming through so should be ok-

I removed all glassy eggs as I left some before that I thought had a 50/50 chance when I pulled my Leetzi sac and the dodgy eggs went mouldy and ruined them all so not making the same error 

Removed bad eggs and that left 204 good looking eggs-very early days and I wont be confident until I see legs but am real happy with outcome thus far.

Here's some pics,


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Well done fella!!!

:2thumb::no1:


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

What do you do with them now, incubate like that?

cheers Kev


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*thanx*

Thanx McClusky : victory:



kevhutch said:


> What do you do with them now, incubate like that?
> 
> cheers Kev


There's water in that tub,I then put that tub in another tub so they can be kept in a humid atmosphere, I kept the incubator I used the formosa sac I had at the start of the year which was handy 

Dont have any pics of the whole thing at the moment, soz


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice one Jamie i didnt know you managed to mate em :S when'd you do that :S


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*mated*



brownj6709 said:


> Nice one Jamie i didnt know you managed to mate em :S when'd you do that :S


Mated this female on 20/04/10, so really fast to this point. Hopefully have another mated on the 01/05/10 so maybe not far behind.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

jammy sod :lol2: is that the female you got off me?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice one 

I will want a couple :blush:


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*jammy*



garlicpickle said:


> jammy sod :lol2: is that the female you got off me?


Yeh its her, wont be jammy is the second drops 
I put in serious sitting hours trying to pair them ha ha, couldn't be arsed the second time, the male lost 3 legs with second girl.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> jammy sod :lol2:


My thoughts exactly nice one mate :2thumb:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh congratz mate, you know what they say: You can never have too many [plentiful/surplus item here].


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrats Jamie thats fantastic. Fingers crossed that you get a good result from the eggs, they do look pretty good:2thumb:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

wow! I'm super jealous now
still kicking myself after my sac went bad.
These are extremely hard to get a result from so you've done exceptionally well. Thumbs up to you Jamie.

oh, and if you're interested in a bulk sale for my breeding programme let me know, I'm back to the drawing board, just waiting for the male to mature.


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

deansie26 said:


> Yeh its her, wont be jammy is the second drops
> I put in serious sitting hours trying to pair them ha ha, couldn't be arsed the second time, the male lost 3 legs with second girl.


was the second one the one i sold you?, sounds familiar if its her eatin the males legs


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Nice one Jamie :2thumb:


----------



## s_f_o_s (May 9, 2009)

Gratz mate, will be watching for your post when they ready for sale


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*gbb*

Thanx Kirsteen & Pete, very early days so taking nothing for granted-had leetzi eggs go bad not long ago and was gutted, fingers crossed that doesn't happen. If they develop ok Pete ill give you a good price if you bulk buy 
Yeh was that female george, I think this one would have chewed the male also had she managed to catch him, plus I left the male in with your where's I didn't with this one. If you have the time I believe you can protect the male to a point by not leaving him in all night alone, but then we have a life eh ha ha.
Cheers Pire


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

great one m8 if they work out give me a shout i'll take a few


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

:notworthy: Well In J lad :notworthy:


----------



## lethalmethal (Jul 21, 2010)

:no1: oooooh nice one m8 illl def take a couple too :notworthy:


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

nice one green bottle blues for everyone


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

congrats


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Well done mate :no1:


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*thanx*

Thanx very much peeps, appriciated :notworthy:
Wee update, had over 200 eggs but loads went bad and dried up 
Thou im happy to say some have developed into eggs with legs, im hoping I get near 100. Bit annoyed as I believe if I had pulled the sac a week later I would have got far more to this stage.
That is the only point on Rob C' s breeding report that I found quite a bit of the mark compared to mine,


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*update*

wee update, counted 74 eggs with legs so not amazing considering the number of initial eggs but still a good result


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

awww so cute, i luv the eggs with legs stage:lol2:


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

deansie26 said:


> wee update, counted 74 eggs with legs so not amazing considering the number of initial eggs but still a good result


It's still amazing to get this far regardless of the numbers! Keep up the good work :no1:


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

As my GBB just matured a male, count me as one of your customers mate : victory:


----------



## Leeny (Jan 17, 2010)

oooh lovely congrats  these are def on my wishlist


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

subbing


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I wouldn't mind being on this list as well :notworthy:


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Gbb*

These have moulted again and are doing good, think there one moult from slings.

Initially im only selling in groups of 5 for £25 or 10 for £45 as Id prefer not posting single slings.
What I don't sell in groups ill probably sell the lot to someone.

Good deals for anyone thinking of keeping and selling in the future.

Pm me if interested,

Thanx


----------

